

Ask HN: Please review our site: www.bugalot.com - rduchnik

Hi all,<p>Bugalot is a javascript error tracking site. You embed a script into your website and it automatically tracks all the js errors that occur.<p>This has been a weekend project for the last couple of months. It's still very beta and the design is not final (new one coming soon) but we'd appreciate your comments and suggestions on the functionality of the service.<p>We started this around February and at the time we couldn't find anything similar but in the meantime  Exception Hub has launched a same service.<p>Give it a shot and tell us what you think about it. Any and all comments are appreciated.<p>Thanks,<p>Rob &#38; Nik
======
evo_9
Interesting idea and nice design/layout.

The only suggesting I have would be to add a 'Quick Start' section that gives
you a quick, visually pleasing over-view of the entire system. Right now I had
to dig through the faq section to figure out what is going on - not a bad way
to handle it either but I think most people are going to give you about 20-30
seconds tops to 'sell' them on your idea. Creating a nice, animated over-view
would be helpful.

That said this is a cool idea; I'm wrapping up a jquery/javascript heavy
weekend project and once I push it's on my vps I'll setup an account and see
how this all works.

~~~
rduchnik
Thanks for the input.

We are in the process of doing a design that will show what the service is
about in a little more detail. That should help things out.

You can still add the code while you are developing your project. It'll keep
tracking bugs for you while in development. Thats mostly what we use it for,
even if it is a localhost setup.

------
rduchnik
Clickable link: <http://www.bugalot.com>

